# Sergeant Paul Tuozzolo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Paul Tuozzolo*
New York City Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Friday, November 4, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 41

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Paul Tuozzolo was shot and killed at approximately 1:00 pm after he and another officer located a robbery suspect who had just attempted a home invasion robbery as part of a domestic disturbance.

The victim gave a description of the vehicle after calling 911. Sergeant Tuozzolo and his partner observed the vehicle parked at a storage facility on Bronx River Avenue, near Beach Avenue. As they attempted to make contact with the subject the man opened fire, striking Sergeant Tuozzolo in the head and chest and his partner in the leg.

Despite their wounds, the officers were able to return fire and killed the subject. The subject had multiple firearms with him during the shooting.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Commissioner James P. O'Neill
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

Rest in Peace Sgt.


----------

